# Is this normal?



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

I set out to replace my impeller today. While getting all my crap together to do the job I saw this. The motor is a 2 smoke Johnson. So is this normal or should I be worried?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks normal to me ....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

thats all good. the small hole lets water out of your exhaust housing when the motor is tilted. the other is from the exhaust through the hub.

It would be a good time to run some seafoam or ring free through your motor, looks like you do have some unburned oil build up.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Running a 2 stroke at idle speed produces the least complete burn.
As a result, all the unburnt gas and oil are deposited in the exhaust housing.
After a trip, or flush, all those deposits drain down to the relief hole
and thru-hub exhaust port and leak out.
That's a good reason to keep an old carpet chunk under your outboard
when it's stored in the garage. To catch the drips and prevent oil stains on your concrete.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just got the motor and had never really had much experience with two stroke outboards.


----------

